# Coming from Cannondale and Giant to TREK!! Madone size question.



## SuprahSix (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm 5'9" and I ride a Medium Giant TCR advanced. I feel a tiny bit stretched on it but it's comfortable with a 90mm stem. I also had a Cannondale SuperSix in 52cm which fits me perfectly. 

I am now in the market for my first TREK, I want a Madone 5.2. Looking at the geo charts, it looks like the Madone 52cm is roughly about the same size as the Supersix 52cm except standover height. 

I went to my local Trek dealer yesterday, low and behold they had only a 52cm Madone in stock but they can order me any size I need.

I test rode the 52cm Madone and it fits me absolutely perfectly, VERY comfortable. The only thing that bugs me is that both of my friends who I took along said I look like a clown on the 52cm Madone. They said the bike looks TINY. Granted I'm a bit overweight at the moment (200lbs) but they said I look normal on the TCR and my SuperSix yet the Madone looks extremely tiny. 

I had one of my friends who was roughly my height take it for a spin and I agree with their visual assessment, the bike does look tiny. 

I was ready to purchase the bike yesterday, the store manager was going to extend their "no sales tax" special to me even though the promotion had already expired.

What do you guys think? Should I blindly order a 54? Or should I just get the 52 even though I may look seriously ridiculous riding it?

We all know how judgmental and cynical roadies can be so I don't want the weird looks or comments when I go riding.


----------



## ejprez (Nov 9, 2006)

actually cannondale and trek sizing are slightly offset. 
cannondales actually measure almost 2cm taller than their listed size. 
a 52cm is 53.5-54 center to top.
so your 52cm cannondale fit should be similar to a 54cm trek
in cannondale I am a 58 and in trek I use 60cm in H1 and H2


----------



## Dave26 (Sep 1, 2013)

i agree, get the 54. i will say you're gonna love the Madone 5.2
I bought one in july. Super responsive without feeling twitchy, and climbs like crazy!


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm 5' 8" and ride 54 cm on both a CAAD 10 and Trek Madone H2. A 52 sounds small on paper but who knows? I'm also not sure what you mean by comfortable. You may feel good but are not set up to ride to your peak power. Perhaps a pro fitting first and then go shopping?


----------



## Social Climber (Jan 16, 2013)

At 5'9" you may be at the top end of the sizing for the 52cm, or maybe even too tall. Of course everyone is different, but I ride a 52 CM Madone 5.2 and height-wise I am a bit shy of 5'7." 

If you order the 54 and don't like the fit will the shop take care of you?


----------

